# GarageBand Real Instruments don't play, software instr do



## Doug vanderBand (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,
GB 2.0.2
Pre Intel G5
Tiger 10.4.x
All the software instruments play and record fine, but none of the real instruments.
I wonder if i'm missing some button when I'm creating a track for them.
They don't play when I bring up the browser with all the instruments, either.
Thanks for whatever help you can offer.
Cheers,
Doug vanderHoof


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll have to look at my GB and see if I can or not. But I know that there are requirements that must be met to use the real instruments. Being it's a G5, the CPU should be okay, but how much RAM do you have, and how much free hard drive space do you have?


----------



## Doug vanderBand (Mar 3, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> I'll have to look at my GB and see if I can or not. But I know that there are requirements that must be met to use the real instruments. Being it's a G5, the CPU should be okay, but how much RAM do you have, and how much free hard drive space do you have?


Sinclair,
Thanks. 
3gigs of ram and about 60 gigs on that drive.
Doug


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, I messed with GB tonight, and from what I can tell, real instruments are just that, real, not computer generated, so unless you have a mic or midi plugged in, you will not get any real instruments.


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I do not own a Mac, but I make music on XP. Some advice:

There are 2 ways to connect midi to any computer PC, or Mac.

1

You buy a cheap midi kit that connects by USB. The problem with this is latency, the Midi is connected to the keyboard, if you push a key on the piano connected by Midi by USB or USB 2.0 there will be a time delay.

2

The Mac may have a sound card with Midi (see back of Mac). Then you can buy some Midi cables, and connect the keyboard to it.

3 

Buy a soundcard and put it in the Mac. I highly regarded one os audiphile 2496 as it is quite cheap! You can also do digital recording with this, as it has digital input and output(coaxial).


----------

